# Florida Rat Rescue Website Up ~ Babies Available August 8th



## FloridaRatRescue (Jul 31, 2008)

The rescue is located in central Palm Beach County, Florida & I can assist with transport within the local area.

We have two rescued litters available as of August 8th 2009

There is a litter of Black Dumbos, both self & berkshire

There is also a litter of Siamese


photos available
http://photobucket.com/updated-8-2-09
&
http://floridaratrescue.webs.com

email: [email protected] or [email protected]










The suggested adoption fee is $10 per rat but we also accept items that we can use for the rescue. I have a list of food items that are accepted. These are items the rats are already feed in the mix we make for them (similar to Sue Bee's Mix) along with the Lab Block that I buy in volume (50 pound bags- Mazuri 6f). I am also constructing a suitable nursery area. This requires a small type of wire space so babies don't escape or become injured as they grow. This is the green coated wire sold at most big name hardware stores. Lowe's & Home Depot carries it for about $10 a roll. This would be a greatly appreciated donation at this time.

Collecting a fee is not nearly as important as finding a proper home.


----------



## lunamoon (May 20, 2009)

;D Thanks for letting me adopt two of your rescues today Julia! They have settled in nicely and I'm going to love them until the end of time. I enjoyed meeting you today-wish you luck with your fine rescue!


----------

